# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Comment notre OS conditionne notre vision des mises  jour

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Comment notre OS conditionne notre vision des mises  jour*

Les mises  jour. Une partie incontournable de l'informatique, tous secteurs confondus. Et quand il s'agit de garder nos systmes  jour, il semblerait que nous ne soyons pas tous gaux. Ainsi, notre systme d'exploitation conditionnerait notre point de vue concernant ces liftings numriques. 

D'aprs cet excellent petit cartoon, les utilisateurs de Windows les verraient plutt d'un mauvais oeil, comme quelque chose d'impos et de dplaisant (aller dner chez sa belle-mre ce week-end, par exemple).

Pour les Linuxiens en revanche, ce n'est que du bonheur ! "Encore des tas de nouveaux trucs gratuits", indique le dessin.

Enfin, pour les Mac addicts, ces modifications font rimer "nouveaut" avec "porte-feuille vid"...

Source : Sticky Comics



 ::fleche::  Et vous, comment accueillez-vous les mises  jour ?

----------


## Firwen

apt-get upgrade, c'est comme le Nutella, une fois qu'on y a gout on y revient forcement  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deverdeb

Je n'avais jamais fait attention, mais c'est tellement vrai (tout du moins dans mon cas, et pour Linux et Windows... je n'ai jamais eu de Mac).

Pourtant il n'y a pas de grosses diffrences entre une mise  jour pour Windows et une pour Linux (j'utilise Ubuntu)... Alors pourquoi une telle diffrence dans la vision que j'ai des mises  jour entre les deux systmes ?
Sans doute parce que :
- Encore des bugs sous Windows  corriger... Pffff... Vieux souvenirs datant de Windows 95 (plein de bug) et Windows ME (Arf...), qui finalement ont la vie dure. Car c'est vrai que depuis Windows XP, je n'ai plus eu  me plaindre.
- A une priode, il y a eu pas mal de battage autour de Windows Update et des donnes qu'il remontait  Microsoft (confidentialit et tout et tout).
- Les mises  jour Linux ne concernent pas que Linux, mais aussi une bonne partie des logiciels embarqus dans ma distribution (et pas seulement les produits Microsoft, comme sous Windows).

----------


## sevyc64

deverdeb >>

Peut-tre peut-on ajouter aussi le fait que les mises  jours de Windows sont peut-tre plus visibles car plus mdiatises _(et pas toujours de faon positive et souvent par ceux qui ne les font pas, en plus)_

----------


## Se7h22

C'est vrai que Windows bug de moins en moins, et j'ai envie de dire  encore heureux ! , mais par contre le truc super chiant c'est le fait qu'il installe la plupart des mise  jour  l'extinction ! Je dirait rien si c'tait rapide  faire, mais en plus c'est lent !
Et entre le fait que j'utilise que trs peu ma partoche Windows, ou le fait que je coupe le PC du boulot avant de partir, a devient vite nervant...

 coter de a mon petit Linux se porte bien et se coupe rapidement, mme les jours o il y a X mise  jour :p
Et en plus tu peux tre certains que la mise  jour fonctionne (troll inside  ::mouarf::  ).

En tout cas l'image reprsente trs bien la situation  ::):

----------


## sevyc64

> c'est le fait qu'il installe la plupart des mise  jour  l'extinction !  Je dirait rien si c'tait rapide  faire, mais en plus c'est lent !
> Et entre le fait que j'utilise que trs peu ma partoche Windows, ou le  fait que je coupe le PC du boulot avant de partir, a devient vite  nervant...


Pourquoi ? tu attends que les mises  jours soient termines pour partir ???
Une fois que tu as cliquer sur Arrter, tu peux partir, les mises  jours se font seules et la machine s'arrte seule. Tu n'as pas besoin de rester.

Et puis les mises  jours sont publier (sauf cas exeptionnel trs rare) le premier mardi du mois, donc le lendemain en France. Ce mercredi-l, il suffit juste de penser lancer l'arrt de la machine avant de ranger le bureau, fermer la fentre, aller une dernire fois pisser, aller laver sa tasse de caf, .... Le temps de faire tout a les mises  jours seront terminer.  :;):  :;):  :;):  :;): 


Non, le plus chiant c'est le jeudi matin, quand tu arrive  la bourre, que tu as dj un client qui te gueule au tlphone, que tu as absolument besoin trs vite de ta machine et qu'elle fout trois plombes  Dmarrer car elle finit l'installation des mises  jours.

----------


## Guilp

@deverdeb :

C'est marrant, moi c'est l'exprience inverse.  Du temps de Win98, je n'y faisais pas de mises  jour du tout, alors qu'en mme temps, sur ma vieille SUSE, je me tirais les cheveux  vouloir updater et installer des trucs sans que rien fonctionne, dpendances oblige...

Alors que ct windows, j'ai besoins de faire des updates que depuis xp/vista, du coup, les souvenirs sont plutt bons.

Le seul truc qui m'tonne dans cette news, c'est d'apprendre que les "mises  jour" sont payantes sur Mac. J'savais pas.

----------


## xelab

> Pourquoi ? tu attends que les mises  jours soient termines pour partir ???
> Une fois que tu as cliquer sur Arrter, tu peux partir, les mises  jours se font seules et la machine s'arrte seule. Tu n'as pas besoin de rester.
> 
> Et puis les mises  jours sont publier (sauf cas exeptionnel trs rare) le premier mardi du mois, donc le lendemain en France. Ce mercredi-l, il suffit juste de penser lancer l'arrt de la machine avant de ranger le bureau, fermer la fentre, aller une dernire fois pisser, aller laver sa tasse de caf, .... Le temps de faire tout a les mises  jours seront terminer. 
> 
> 
> Non, le plus chiant c'est le jeudi matin, quand tu arrive  la bourre, que tu as dj un client qui te gueule au tlphone, que tu as absolument besoin trs vite de ta machine et qu'elle fout trois plombes  Dmarrer car elle finit l'installation des mises  jours.


Le problme, en fait, c'est qu'on ait besoin de redmarrer sa machine pour appliquer les mises  jour de Windows... Sous Linux seules les mises  jour critiques ncessitent de redmarrer (le poste restant par ailleurs utilisable si on n'a pas envie de redmarrer de suite).

----------


## xelab

> Le seul truc qui m'tonne dans cette news, c'est d'apprendre que les "mises  jour" sont payantes sur Mac. J'savais pas.


Peut-tre que je me trompe car je ne connais pas beaucoup Mac, mais j'aurais tendance  dire que le dessin caricature lgrement la situation...

----------


## sevyc64

> Le problme, en fait, c'est qu'on ait besoin de redmarrer sa machine  pour appliquer les mises  jour de Windows... Sous Linux seules les  mises  jour critiques ncessitent de redmarrer (le poste restant par  ailleurs utilisable si on n'a pas envie de redmarrer de suite).


C'est la mme chose sous Windows depuis Vista et W7. Beaucoup de mises  jours n'ont pas besoin de redmarrage. Pour celles qui en ont besoin (fichiers systmes notamment) le redmarrage immdiat n'est pas ncessaire, la mise  jour attend simplement l'arrt/dmarrage suivant pour rellement s'appliquer

----------


## spidermario

Avoir des mises  jour sous Windows signifie qu’un redmarrage sera peut-tre bientt ncessaire, mais surtout, les amliorations sont rarement visibles par l’utilisateur final.

----------


## Se7h22

> Pourquoi ? tu attends que les mises  jours soient termines pour partir ???
> Une fois que tu as cliquer sur Arrter, tu peux partir, les mises  jours se font seules et la machine s'arrte seule. Tu n'as pas besoin de rester.
> 
> Et puis les mises  jours sont publier (sauf cas exeptionnel trs rare) le premier mardi du mois, donc le lendemain en France. Ce mercredi-l, il suffit juste de penser lancer l'arrt de la machine avant de ranger le bureau, fermer la fentre, aller une dernire fois pisser, aller laver sa tasse de caf, .... Le temps de faire tout a les mises  jours seront terminer. 
> 
> 
> Non, le plus chiant c'est le jeudi matin, quand tu arrive  la bourre, que tu as dj un client qui te gueule au tlphone, que tu as absolument besoin trs vite de ta machine et qu'elle fout trois plombes  Dmarrer car elle finit l'installation des mises  jours.


En fait le soucis c'est que je dois teindre la multiprise  cause des crans  ::(: 
Et calculer le jour o tombe les mise  jour n'est pas bte, mais je n'tais pas au courant. Par contre cela ne change rien pour ma partition que j'utilise rarement, lol

----------


## psychadelic

> Le seul truc qui m'tonne dans cette news, c'est d'apprendre que les "mises  jour" sont payantes sur Mac. J'savais pas.





> Peut-tre que je me trompe car je ne connais pas beaucoup Mac, mais j'aurais tendance  dire que le dessin caricature lgrement la situation...


effectivement; les mises  jours sur Mac sont gratuites, elles aussi.

Ce qui donne de la crdibilit au dessin, c'est qu'Apple  sorti 7 volutions de Mac OS X (de Mac OS X [10.0]  Mac OS X Snow Lopard [10.6]) en un peu plus de 10 ans -- volution oblige, en accompagnant aussi la transition des PowerPC vers Intel, du 32 bits au 64 bits, etc...

Chaque nouvel OS  bien sur t accompagn de quelques Mises  Jours gratuites (la dernire Snow Lopard en est  10.6.6).

C'est pareil que dans le monde Windows, quand on passe d'un OS Windows XP  Vista puis  seven, on paie  chaque fois pour le nouvel OS, mme s'ils s'appellent tous "Windows"...

----------


## speedy_g

Sur mac ca traduis ps vraiment la ralit, un ptit coup de 

```
port upgrade
```

 et on se retrouve comme avec yum ou apt-get  :;):

----------


## Elepole

> effectivement; les mises  jours sur Mac sont gratuites, elles aussi.
> 
> Ce qui donne de la crdibilit au dessin, c'est qu'Apple  sorti 7 volutions de Mac OS X (de Mac OS X [10.0]  Mac OS X Snow Lopard [10.6]) en un peu plus de 10 ans -- volution oblige, en accompagnant aussi la transition des PowerPC vers Intel, du 32 bits au 64 bits, etc...
> 
> Chaque nouvel OS  bien sur t accompagn de quelques Mises  Jours gratuites (la dernire Snow Lopard en est  10.6.6).
> 
> C'est pareil que dans le monde Windows, quand on passe d'un OS Windows XP  Vista puis  seven, on paie  chaque fois pour le nouvel OS, mme s'ils s'appellent tous "Windows"...


Le truc c'est que, psychologiquement, faire payer pour passer de Mac 10.5 a Mac 10.6  sa ressemble a faire payer une mise a jour. Si il ne donnait que le nom de l'OS et non le numro de version a naurait pas cet effet la.

Enfin, moi je retiendrait toujours une mise-a-jours de Vista qui a finit en boucle sans fin de redmarrage  ::roll::

----------


## Obligen

(rapport aux posts prcdents) Comme quoi, l'OS conditionne vraiment notre vision des MAJs.

----------


## Elepole

Quand je met a jour mes Gentoo je suis toujours heureux  ::D:  
Sauf quand je vois une nouvelle version de KDE  ::cry:: 

J'aime KDE, mais mme sous Gentoo ce truc est un enfer a compiler  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Ehma

Effectivement, les mise  jours sont gratuites pour Mac Os X. 10.5.x = Leopard,  10.6.X = Snow Leopard 10.7.X = Lion. De mme que NT5 = Windows 2000,  NT5.1= WIndows XP, NT6=Vista et NT6.1 = Seven.

Surtout que le passage d'XP  Vista ou Sevent cotait plus de 100 alors que le passage de Leopard  Snow Leopard a cot 29.

----------


## michon

Il faut se dire aussi que la trs grande majorit des nophytes sont sous Windows... Linux touche surtout un public de connaisseurs.

Donc forcment, l'utilisateur Lambda qui ne comprend pas le le but des mises  jour, cela va l'agacer, alors que celui qui s'intresse un peu plus au domaine trouvera cela normal...

Aprs sur le fond, heureux ou malheureux, ca dpend de la qualit et la quantit des mises  jour...

----------


## vincepoencet

Dj il y a une diffrence, c'est que sous Win seul le systme ce met  jour, c'est invisible pour l'utilisateur, on a donc vite un sentiment de "temps de perdu".

Sous Linux, mise  jour veut aussi dire nouvelles versions de logiciels !

Si on avait les nouvelles versions d'office, visual studio, ... via update, je pari que les gens en redemanderaient  :;):

----------


## Loceka

> Il faut se dire aussi que la trs grande majorit des nophytes sont sous Windows... Linux touche surtout un public de connaisseurs.
> 
> Donc forcment, l'utilisateur Lambda qui ne comprend pas le le but des mises  jour, cela va l'agacer, alors que celui qui s'intresse un peu plus au domaine trouvera cela normal...


Pas d'accord.

Les mises  jours Windows sont super mal faites. Elles prennent pas mal de processus, elles sont longues  tlcharger, longues  installer, une fois que c'est fait t'es oblig de redmarrer ton ordi (parce que sinon a te pop une fentre toutes les heures au max je crois). Pour redmarrer a prend encore 3 plombes : installation  l'arrt de la machine, installation aprs redmarrage. Et avec un peu de (mal)chance, t'as encore des trucs  mettre  jour juste aprs avoir redmarr...

Qui plus est leur politique par dfaut et de tlcharger et d'installer les mises  jour automatiquement, du coup tu peux pas te dire "bon je les installe juste avant de partir comme a je serai tranquille" (oui, a se change mais c'est pas la premire chose que tu penses  faire sur un PC). De plus si y'a des composants que tu veux pas installer, par exemple le nouvel IE, pour ceux qui font du dveloppement web, ben a te l'installe automatiquement. \o/

Sous linux (debian-like), la mise  jour n'est pas automatique (et a c'est bien, je dteste qu'on me force la main sur une installation), quand tu la fais elle ne pompe pas tout le processus, une fois que c'est termin la plupart du temps tu n'as pas  rebooter et, si tu dois le faire, c'est juste notifi dans la barre des taches, tu peux rester 3 jours avec ton ordi allum il viendra pas t'ennuyer avec a. De plus la mise  jour s'installe en une fois, lors de la mise  jour : pas de processus qui s'excute un peu  l'arrt, un peu au dmarrage, ...

Donc oui, un utilisateur "non lambda" peut comprendre qu'il est important de mettre  jour son ordi et fera donc les mises  jour Windows, mais il n'empche qu'elles ne donnent pas envie d'tre faites vu tous les embtements que a procure. Etonnemment, sous linux t'es plutt content quand t'as des mises  jour tu te dis "chouette, je vais avoir toutes les nouvelles versions".
Bon aprs c'est juste mon ressenti, je ne suis pourtant pas anti-MS ni pro-Linux mais les mises  jour Windows je peux pas les voir.  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Dj il y a une diffrence, c'est que sous Win seul le systme ce met  jour, c'est invisible pour l'utilisateur, on a donc vite un sentiment de "temps de perdu".
> 
> Sous Linux, mise  jour veut aussi dire nouvelles versions de logiciels !
> 
> Si on avait les nouvelles versions d'office, visual studio, ... via update, je pari que les gens en redemanderaient


Heu!! c'est le cas depuis dj longtemps !
C'est une trs grandes majorit de logiciels Microsoft qui sont mis  jours et pas seulement Windows

Sous Vista et W7, c'est automatique. Sous XP, il faut utiliser Microsoft Update  la place de Windows Update.

----------


## IGstaff

Sous linux, gnralement selon la dernire mise  jour tu te diras soit:
"Mince j'espre que cette fois-ci, j'aurais pas  rinstaller le pilote de la carte graphique car a me prend bien un quart d'heure  chaque fois."
"Cool, peut tre que je vais avoir l'HTML 5 et la 3D avec un nouveau Firefox"
(Des exemples prcis pour montrer les ides gnrales, tenez en compte)

Le truc avec les mises  jour sous Linux, c'est que a se fait automatiquement depuis les dpts et que c'est fait proprement. On peut aussi avoir de nouvelles mises  jour au bout d'une heure mais plus gnralement un jour au lieu d'un mois et si une mise  jour est foireuse, elle est rpare rapidement (on suppose que dans le cas d'un systme propritaire et payant comme Windows, l'diteur fournisseur un correctif rapide mais si ce n'est pas le cas, ce ne le sera jamais).
Et puis, c'est agrable de voir OpenOffice, Gimp, G. Chrome etc... mis  jour automatiquement dans la mme lanc.

Bref, il ne s'agit que de mises  jour mais Linux gre a avec excellence.

----------


## gillai

Les problmes d'un systme Linux sont souvent les drivers propritaires qui ne respectent pas la philosophie (o placer les fichiers, ...) comme par exemple NVidia, ATI, ...

Alors qu'avec les drivers libres, t'attends la 3D un peu plus longtemps mais les mj ne casseront jamais ton systme vu que tout respecte bien les rgles.

----------


## spidermario

L’on peut, d’ailleurs, fliciter Intel  ce niveau-l.  ::):

----------


## Michal

> Pas d'accord.
> 
> Les mises  jours Windows sont super mal faites. Elles prennent pas mal de processus, elles sont longues  tlcharger, longues  installer, une fois que c'est fait t'es oblig de redmarrer ton ordi (parce que sinon a te pop une fentre toutes les heures au max je crois). Pour redmarrer a prend encore 3 plombes : installation  l'arrt de la machine, installation aprs redmarrage. Et avec un peu de (mal)chance, t'as encore des trucs  mettre  jour juste aprs avoir redmarr...
> 
> Qui plus est leur politique par dfaut et de tlcharger et d'installer les mises  jour automatiquement, du coup tu peux pas te dire "bon je les installe juste avant de partir comme a je serai tranquille" (oui, a se change mais c'est pas la premire chose que tu penses  faire sur un PC). De plus si y'a des composants que tu veux pas installer, par exemple le nouvel IE, pour ceux qui font du dveloppement web, ben a te l'installe automatiquement. \o/


Tu peux aussi dire  windows de changer de fonctionnement dans windows update  :;): 
Il peut juste te notifier les majs ou notifier+tlcharger ou tlcharger+installer ou ne jamais rien faire (passage en mode manuel). Par dfaut, c'est sur tlcharger+installer parce que mme michu en n'a rien  faire des majs. Elle va pas passer sa vie  scruter la sortie des majs. 

Donc l c'est donc plus un problme d'interface chaise-clavier  ::aie::

----------


## Ptigrouick

> Pourtant il n'y a pas de grosses diffrences entre une mise  jour pour Windows et une pour Linux (j'utilise Ubuntu)... Alors pourquoi une telle diffrence dans la vision que j'ai des mises  jour entre les deux systmes ?


Il y a quand mme une diffrence fondamentale entre les mises  jour Windows et les mises  jour GNU/Linux : sous Windows c'est uniquement l'OS qui est mis  jour, tandis que sous GNU/Linux c'est l'OS + tous les logiciels installs !

----------


## Traroth2

On aurait pu faire plus clair que "Not again!" : "Not rebooting again!"

----------


## sevyc64

INSOLITE : Passer de Windows 1.0  Windows 7 uniquement par mises  jours.

la vido

La conclusion



> ... chaque version de Windows majeure peut tre mise  jour vers la suivante  et [que] la grande majorit des paramtres est sauvegarde  travers 23  ans dhistoire.


Vous n'aviez rien prvu pour ce we ? Enjoy.

Article complet sur PcInpact

----------


## LooserBoy

> Vous n'aviez rien prvu pour ce we ? Enjoy.


Merci, a tombe  pic, je n'avais rien de transcendant  faire ce week-end, mes rendez-vous se sont annuls.  ::calim2:: 

Les problmes, pour moi, des mises  jour windows sont:
- les multiples reboots ncessaires
- les correctifs qui parfois remettent certains paramtres par dfaut (on a eu le pb cette semaine sur des serveurs de prod avec les firewalls remis par dfaut, plus aucune appli ne fonctionnait)
- les correctifs qui induisent des bugs dans l'os et/ou dans les applis
- les mises  jour de l'os + applis ncessitent d'aller  n endroits pour rcuprer les binaires  jour.

Les problmes des mises  jour linux que j'ai pu rencontrer:
- devoir rinstaller des drivers suite  la mise  jour d'un package
- des dlais parfois importants pour la correction de certains problmes provenant d'une mise  jour
- les outils de rcupration des mises  jour parfois pas super simples d'utilisation  cause de leur n paramtres  fournir

Pour tre franc, depuis que je suis pass sur Ubuntu, j'avoue que malgr tout, les progrs sont plus que notables et je prfre largement le systme linux  celui de windows.
Je me reconnais plutt bien dans le dessin concernant linux, mme si je ne surveille pas particulirement les mises  jour, les nouvelles fonctionnalits, les nouvelles applis. Ce que j'apprcie le plus, est de pouvoir me monter mon systme comme je le souhaite avec ce que je veux dessus.

----------


## Hellwing

> Il y a quand mme une diffrence fondamentale entre les mises  jour Windows et les mises  jour GNU/Linux : sous Windows c'est uniquement l'OS qui est mis  jour, tandis que sous GNU/Linux c'est l'OS + tous les logiciels installs !


Cette assertion est fausse, mme si la mise  jour se limite aux logiciels Microsoft.

[EDIT] au moinseur : c'est un fait avr (cf quelques posts plus haut) je ne vois pas en quoi j'ai tort

----------


## cd090580

> Je dirait rien si c'tait rapide  faire, mais en plus c'est lent !


Tu peux gagner normment de temps  l'install des mises  jour si tu dsactives la fonction "system restore", gain x2 voire plus

----------


## Shepard

Le problme c'est qu'un nophyte ne connat certainement pas cette astuce, et appeler un informaticien pour rgler le problme de la lenteur des mises  jour alors qu'il n'y a qu' cliquer sur 3 boutons, a revient cher le clic  ::?: 

Pour ma part je prfre galement les mises  jour sous linux (bon en effet, sous gentoo, a prend (au moins  ::D: ) autant de temps que sous Windows  ::P:  )

----------


## laumaya

Il y'a maintenant 3 ans, j'tait un utilisateur rgulier de Windows (Xp  l'poque) et un utilisateur occasionnel de Linux (Mandriva et Redhat).
Sous Windows, les mises  jour me semblais moins frquentes que de nos jours. Par contre, avant d'appliquer un service Pack. ::zen:: il fallait rflchir..
Sous Linux, les mise  jour des paquets ce passait sans difficults. Pour une mise  jour majeure je refaisait une installation complte.
Il est  noter que comme Linux tait pour moi bac  sable, les problmes taient plus facilement vivables.

Depuis 3 ans, j'utilise Mac OX X (Leopard puis Snow leopard) comme systme principal, Windows 7 32 et 64 bit ainsi que Linux Ubuntu 64.
Le systme que j'utilise le plus est Mac OS X, ensuite c'est windows (Jeux + certaines applications) et enfin Linux pour le Fun.
Pour le mac. Aucun problme *software*. Du bton et un rgal pour dvelopper  ::yaisse2:: . Pour les mises  jours (qui sont rares), c'est sans souci avec les yeux ferms.
Windows 7 en 32 ou 64, du bton aussi ! Mais, trop de mise  jours. trop de temps perdu surtout pour une utilisation occasionnelle. Sans parler des redmarrages. Presque inexistant suite  une mise  jour sous Mac et sous Linux. Pour les distributions Linux les plus connues, toujours du Bton.
Par contre, il manque trop d'applications. Donc pour moi c'est encore un bac  sables. ( ::ccool::  bac  sables).
Pour conclure avec les trois OS, pas de soucis. Mais avec Windows ! J'estime que c'est trop long et trop frquent.

----------


## exodev

Quand je boot sous Windows 7 je suis souvent ronchon au bout de 5 minutes avec les popups de maj des diffrents logiciels (Windows, Java, Flash surtout...) et son classique dluge de clics (suivant, oui j'accepte toujours tes conditions, installe). 

Donc de ce ct vivement une solution de mise  jour centralise comme sous Linux, ce qui pourrait permettre d'viter les problmes de scurit des logiciels non  jour sur cette plateforme. S'ils pouvaient mieux dterminer quand le systme a vraiment besoin d'un redmarrage a serait bien aussi...




> Les problmes d'un systme Linux sont souvent les drivers propritaires qui ne respectent pas la philosophie (o placer les fichiers, ...) comme par exemple NVidia, ATI, ...
> 
> Alors qu'avec les drivers libres, t'attends la 3D un peu plus longtemps mais les mj ne casseront jamais ton systme vu que tout respecte bien les rgles.


Je te trouve bien rude avec ces 2 l, le plus gros problme que l'on puisse rencontrer avec ces drivers proprio est d'installer la nouvelle version de Xorg sans mettre  jour le pilote graphique, pour peu que ton systme n'attende pas que le pilote soit disponible dans les dpots pour te proposer la mj.

----------


## Elepole

> Je te trouve bien rude avec ces 2 l, le plus gros problme que l'on puisse rencontrer avec ces drivers proprio est d'installer la nouvelle version de Xorg sans mettre  jour le pilote graphique, pour peu que ton systme n'attende pas que le pilote soit disponible dans les dpots pour te proposer la mj.


Et moi je le trouve trop doux avec ATI! 

(Traumatisme post Xorg 1.8 .... attendre plus de 6 mois avant d'avoir un driver compatible, et se rendre compte que dans quelque mois le mme cirque va recommencer avec Xorg 1.9  ::cry:: )

Au moins Nvidia la compatibilit est toujours au rendez-vous.

----------


## FailMan

J'utilise les 3 OS au quotidien, et pour moi, le systme le plus pratique de mise  jour est celui de GNU/Linux, suivi de celui d'OS X et enfin celui de Windows.

Pourquoi celui de GNU/Linux ? J'utilise Debian, la quasi totalit des programmes sont mis  jour  l'aide d'un seul clic. Que a soit des programmes systme, ou des programmes que j'ai install moi-mme, tout est mis  jour trs rapidement et je n'ai *JAMAIS* besoin de redmarrer.

Sous OS X, le systme de mise  jour est galement bien tudi. On peut passer par la mise  jour classique, qui recherche les mises  jour pour le systme et les produits Apple installs, mais galement les pilotes si je ne me trompe pas. De plus, avec l'arrive de l'AppStore, il est galement facile de mettre  jour bon nombre de ces logiciels  jour d'un seul clic. En 3 mois d'utilisation, je n'ai eu  redmarrer qu'une seule fois (passage de 10.6.5  10.6.6).

Finalement, c'est le systme de mise  jour Windows qui me semble le moins efficace. Imposant un redmarrage quasiment  chaque mise  jour, le processus n'est pas particulirement long mais agaant car monopolisant des ressources rseau (tlchargement de gros fichiers), CPU, et disque. Il ne propose pas non plus le tlchargement de mise  jour pour les logiciels autre que Microsoft.

Mais globalement, je trouve qu'aucun systme n'est vraiment mal pens  ce niveau. Mme si celui de Windows est le moins efficace, il n'en reste pas moins utilisable et simple.

----------


## Seelass

J'utilise pour mon dveloppement personnelle et autre lenvironnement Linux qui, je trouve vraiment formidable sur ce point avec la panoplie d'outils qui est  disposition des dveloppeurs. 

Le cot installation, configuration et autre par ligne de commande est trs formatrice, dans le sens ou cela pousse  chercher sur le web le _comment faire?_. Bien sr cela demande de la patience et la volont de chercher. Mais au final on se rend compte que l'on connais des choses et voil un autodidacte qui naisse.

----------

